# Tuned ported box 41hz crap?



## fishkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

Im running old school equipment. Always ran the biggest sealed box I could make and fit into my car. I finally decided to get a ported box for LOUD bass and found out its tuned 41 Hz. From what I've read this box will sound like crap. I listen to a lot of old school rap, but this new rap has such low bass my sealed box doesn't sound that good. Im running two 12" kicker Stillwater seperates which my buddy argued they are 10s before he gave them to me, punch75 on the subs and punch45hd on mids/highs. Should I sell it and buy a 32Hz ported box, or sell it and make a BIG sealed box L28 x W38x H24. Any help be appreciated. I think subs are rated at 1.5 or 2 cu. ft recommended for sealed box which is what I got now and hits hard old school beats.


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

Can you shorten the port a bit? You'll be able to drop the Hz range that way. Reach in there with a jig saw and go to work =)


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a DIY community. Sell your current enclosure and build a proper one


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

BRodgers said:


> Can you shorten the port a bit? You'll be able to drop the Hz range that way. Reach in there with a jig saw and go to work =)


May be a bit backwards, lengthening the port for the same airspace will lower the tune. Depending on now the port is made may just be able to replace it w/ some pvc and go longer. 

Suggest downloading winisd or unibox and trying some modeling.

Josh


----------

